# Ghostbusters: Teaser gibt Vorgeschmack auf Trailer-Premiere



## SimonFistrich (15. Februar 2016)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Ghostbusters: Teaser gibt Vorgeschmack auf Trailer-Premiere* gefragt. 


				Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: Ghostbusters: Teaser gibt Vorgeschmack auf Trailer-Premiere


----------



## schweibi (15. Februar 2016)

Wollen die uns verschaukeln?! Ein Trailer für nen Trailer?! Was kommt als nächstes? Coca-Cola macht Werbung für Coca-Cola-Werbung?!


----------



## Sansaido (15. Februar 2016)

schweibi schrieb:


> Wollen die uns verschaukeln?! Ein Trailer für nen Trailer?! Was kommt als nächstes? Coca-Cola macht Werbung für Coca-Cola-Werbung?!



Ist doch leider schon eine Weile en vogue eine Ankündigung zur Ankündigung rauszuhauen


----------



## Worrel (15. Februar 2016)

schweibi schrieb:


> Wollen die uns verschaukeln?! Ein Trailer für nen Trailer?! Was kommt als nächstes? Coca-Cola macht Werbung für Coca-Cola-Werbung?!


Achtung, Teaser: Ich werde morgen meine Meinung dazu live in diesen Thread schreiben! Schaltet alle rechtzeitig ein!


----------



## LordPotatoe (15. Februar 2016)

*lol* Au ja!! Und dann meckere ich an deiner Meinung rum, dass früher die Meinungen zu diesem Thema viel besser und lustiger waren und es daran liegt, dass jetzt auf einmal, unverschämter Weise, Frauen ihre Meinung Kund tun können. Und ich werde argumentieren, dass ich ja ein aufgeschlossener Mensch bin, aber das Ende der Fahnenstange erreicht ist. Es geht halt einfach nicht, wenn man nicht meine Meinung teilt!  Zynismus ahoi!


----------



## Wynn (15. Februar 2016)

Melissa McCarthy ist ja so gut wie Till Schweiger im Tatort und so gut wie wie Uwe Boll beim Filme produzieren.

Und das sie noch die Real Ghostbusters und der Weaver Cameo Auftritte geben in völlig anderen Rollen ist ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung Fantastic Four 2015 ^^


Und im Teaser sieht man nur die Cops und die US Marines kein Anzeichen von Ghostbusters.

Ich mein Cops kann ich verstehen gabs bei den ersten zwei Filmen auch aber das man gleich die Soldaten holen muss ?


----------



## Dosentier (15. Februar 2016)

Oh man, wie ich diese Trailer für einen Trailer immer hasse.
Auch so eine Modeerscheinung, die irgendwie keiner braucht.


----------



## Loosa (15. Februar 2016)

Teaser gibt's doch schon ewig. Ein kurzes "guckt mal, hier kommt was". 
Dass jetzt öfters schon der Termin für den Trailer drinsteht könnte einfach an den immer genauer geplanten Kampagnen liegen.



Wynn schrieb:


> Und im Teaser sieht man nur die Cops und die US Marines kein Anzeichen von Ghostbusters.



Gab auch schon Teaser da war noch nichtmal ein Fitzelchen vom Film gedreht.
Aber vielleicht sind die Ghostbusters ja jetzt eine Spezialeinheit der Navy.


----------



## Shredhead (15. Februar 2016)

Wahrscheinlich eher die Sarkeesian Seals oder sowas. Den Müll tu ich mir bestimmt nicht an.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Deswegen bezeichnet man das ja auch als Teaser und nicht als Trailer  Beim Teaser will man nur einen kurzen Happen hinwerfen, um die Leute neugierig zu machen. Das kommt ja auch vom englischen tease, was so viel wie necken oder reizen bedeutet 
Im Deutschen könnte man einen Teaser auch als Anreißer bezeichnen.


----------



## Loosa (16. Februar 2016)

Shadow_Man schrieb:


> Im Deutschen könnte man einen Teaser auch als Anreißer bezeichnen.



Ein Trailer wäre dann also der Aufreißer und der Film ein One-Night-Stand.


----------



## Wynn (16. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Trailer wäre dann also der Aufreißer und der Film ein One-Night-Stand.



Reissen sie die weiblichen Ghostbusters auf und geniessen sie den One Night Stand mit allen vieren ^^


----------



## Worrel (16. Februar 2016)

Nach dem Teaser zu meiner Meinung zu diesem Teaser hier nun der offizielle Trailer zu meiner Meinung zum Teaser: 
Dranbleiben, morgen gibt's meine Meinung zum Teaser! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=jiH1wNmZTII

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Batze (16. Februar 2016)

Ich hätte gerne einen Extra Teaser zum neuem Schleimi um mich dann auf den Vor Vor Trailer vorbereiten zu können.


----------



## Shadow_Man (16. Februar 2016)

Loosa schrieb:


> Ein Trailer wäre dann also der Aufreißer und der Film ein One-Night-Stand.



So ungefähr, ja


----------



## Worrel (17. Februar 2016)

Ups, das war nur der Ankündigungs Trailer zum Trailer zu meiner Meinung. Meine Meinung zum Teaser ist noch in einem anderen Schloß. Daher folgt jetzt dieser Trailer zu meiner Meinung zum Teaser, die ich dann morgen posten werde! 





__ Youtube
				- Extern eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=srXN-1DUd3Q

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Weitere Informationen gibt es auf der Datenschutzseite.


----------



## Worrel (18. Februar 2016)

Ach übrigens - meine Meinung zu dem Trailer-Teaser:

Super, Polizei und Soldaten stellen sich einer nicht gezeigten Bedrohung (wahrscheinlich) in New York gegenüber und es wird die Frage gestellt, wen man jetzt wohl anrufen sollte...

Nun, da ich keine Ahnung habe, wie die entsprechende Bedrohung aussieht, würde ich sagen: Erst mal ein Kamerateam, das uns die andere Seite (und damit die Bedrohung) zeigt.

Wenn man den Slogan und das Logo weg läßt, könnte das 1:1 auch eine Fortsetzung/Remake sein von:
- 24
- Akte X
- Terminator
- Blues Brothers 
- Reservoir Dogs
- Alien (vs Predator)
- Matrix
- Inception
- ALF
- Batman
...


... alleine diese Aufzählung zeigt schon, wie beliebig diese Szenen sind und wie absolut nichtssagend dieser Teaser ist. Genauso gut hätte man auch ausschließlich das Logo zeigen können.


----------

